# Dual FX5's, single return, what size pipe?



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I have 2 fx5, both will have separate intakes but I want to connect the returns to a single pipe.

What size pipe could I use... would 1 1/4" suffice?

Appreciate all feedaback... thank you.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes that is more than enough


----------

